# broken piece in steering column



## nybaby2377 (Mar 3, 2018)

My husband was taking apart the steering column on his 2005 chevy silverado 1500 pick up and just above and behind the lock cylinder was a plastic piece with a spring. When he was taking out the wires near it the whole piece broke and plastic and the spring went all over the place. Now when he takes the key out the battery light stays on. Does anyone know what this piece is and maybe how to replace it?


----------



## CrazyGuy (Nov 18, 2017)

You are probably referring to the ignition switch, look up that part online to see if it is what yours looks like. There is a spring in it to position things to where they need to be. Also, be aware that there is an "automobile repair" section on this forum.


----------



## nybaby2377 (Mar 3, 2018)

Thank you, he said it is not the ignition switch because he changed that and I am not sure how to get to the automobile forum. Do you mind telling me how to do that?


----------



## CrazyGuy (Nov 18, 2017)

When you log in, you should be able to just scroll down to see the different categories. Ask him if he changed the ignition tumbler or the ignition switch.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

http://www.diychatroom.com/f46/

I have asked the Mods to move this Topic from Intros to Auto. Thanks.


----------



## nybaby2377 (Mar 3, 2018)

CrazyGuy said:


> When you log in, you should be able to just scroll down to see the different categories. Ask him if he changed the ignition tumbler or the ignition switch.


He changed the ignition switch, the broken piece is on the top of the tumbler but just behind it towards the dash.


----------



## CrazyGuy (Nov 18, 2017)

I would still lean toward a bad ignition switch, maybe the new one was bad, could try a new tumbler, but I would tell him to look over the switch and make sure everything looks good, no broken wires, bad grounds, etc. Sorry I can't be more helpful here, but I am really thinking it is a switch issue.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

nybaby2377 said:


> He changed the ignition switch, the broken piece is on the top of the tumbler but just behind it towards the dash.


See if this sheds any light on things.


----------



## nybaby2377 (Mar 3, 2018)

CrazyGuy said:


> I would still lean toward a bad ignition switch, maybe the new one was bad, could try a new tumbler, but I would tell him to look over the switch and make sure everything looks good, no broken wires, bad grounds, etc. Sorry I can't be more helpful here, but I am really thinking it is a switch issue.


Thank you for trying


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

You can see exploded views of the 3 2005 GM steering column types *here*.

A complete "from the bottom up" reassembly of a GM steering column with pictures is located *here*.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

The entire video is very detailed on how to change out a Chevy ignition switch. This should be similar to a 1500. Around the 5 minute mark shows details on how to get the cylinder out without breaking things.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

This is a break down of a column shift steering column for a 05 Silverado 5.3 2wd. If you need the floor shift version, let me know.:vs_cool:

(1) Steering Column Upper Trim Cover (2) Steering Column Lower Trim Cover (3) Automatic Transmission Control Lever Housing Seal (4) Automatic Transmission Control Lever Bolt (5) Automatic Transmission Control Lever (6) Steering Wheel Nut (7) Snap Ring (8) Inflatable Restraint Steering Wheel Module Coil (9) Inflatable Restraint Steering Wheel Module Coil Washer (10) Steering Shaft Lock Plate Retaining Ring (11) Turn Signal Switch Cancel Cam Position Plate (12) Turn Signal Cancel Cam (13) Steering Shaft Upper Bearing Spring (14) Steering Shaft Upper Bearing Race Seat (15) Steering Shaft Upper Bearing Race (16) Ignition Lock Cylinder Case Bracket (17) Steering Column Upper Cover Bolt (18) Ignition Lock Cylinder Case Bolt (19) Ignition Lock Cylinder Case (20) Ignition Lock Cylinder Case Bolt  (21) Ignition and Start Switch (22) Turn Signal Switch Bolt (23) Turn Signal and Headlamp Dimmer Switch and Windshield Wiper and Windshield Washer Switch (24) Steering Column Housing (25) Steering Column Spring Guide (26) Steering Column Tilt Spring (27) Steering Column Tilt Lock Release Lever Pivot Pin (28) Steering Shaft Upper Bearing (29) Steering Shaft (30) Steering Column Tilt Wheel Release Lever (31) Steering Column Lower Trim Cover Bolt (32) Automatic Transmission Control (33) Automatic Transmission Shift Lock Control Bolt (34) Steering Column Housing Support Bolt (35) Steering Column Pivot Pin (36) Steering Column Housing Support (37) Steering Column Jacket (38) Automatic Transmission Shift Lock Control Actuator (39) Steering Shaft Lower Bearing Adapter (40) Steering Wheel Position Sensor (41) Steering Wheel Position Sensor Retaining Clip (42) Steering Gear Coupling Nut (43) Upper Intermediate Steering Shaft (44) Steering Gear Coupling Bolt


----------

